# Auguri @brenin



## Fiammetta (11 Settembre 2017)

tantissimi auguri [MENTION=5903]brenin[/MENTION] 
il nostro importantissimo lupo :abbraccio: :cincin: :festa:


----------



## Lostris (11 Settembre 2017)

Auguri!


----------



## Foglia (11 Settembre 2017)

Auguri &#55356;&#57218;!


----------



## Nocciola (11 Settembre 2017)

Auguri


----------



## ologramma (11 Settembre 2017)

mi accodo come sempre 
AUGURI 
spero che non siano tanti quelli che fai affinché ne possa fare molti di più:up:


----------



## brenin (11 Settembre 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> tantissimi auguri @_brenin_
> il nostro importantissimo lupo :abbraccio: :cincin: :festa:



Grazie per il gentil pensiero ! un abbraccio a voi tutti ( per [MENTION=3188]farfalla[/MENTION] 4 abbracci.... )


----------



## Nocciola (11 Settembre 2017)

brenin ha detto:


> Grazie per il gentil pensiero ! un abbraccio a voi tutti ( per [MENTION=3188]farfalla[/MENTION] 4 abbracci.... )


Grazie


----------



## Minerva (11 Settembre 2017)

auguri!
tu fumi?non importa tanto...


----------



## brenin (11 Settembre 2017)

Minerva ha detto:


> auguri!
> tu fumi?non importa tanto...View attachment 13237


Grazie !

Si, fumo....  anche se non la pipa rappresentata dal grande Maestro belga .







e, come la pipa, anche per questi quattro oggetti il pittore ci vuole ancora una volta ricordare il dominio che gli oggetti che fanno parte della nostra quotidianità esercitano su di noi, quasi arrivando al punto da non poterne fare a meno.... e notevoli anche le proprozioni a loro attribuite rispetto alla stanza che li ospita. E molto significativo anche l'orizzonte dipinto sulle pareti....


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Settembre 2017)

brenin ha detto:


> Grazie !
> 
> Si, fumo....  anche se non la pipa rappresentata dal grande Maestro belga .
> 
> ...


trovo curioso il pettine


----------



## brenin (11 Settembre 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> trovo curioso il pettine


Per Magritte questi quattro oggetti definiscono il perfetto borghese degli anni ' 50 ( pettine e pennello da barba per curare l'aspetto " esteriore " ).

Questo dipinto ci fa riflettere anche sulle nostre attuali abitudini e sul modo in cui utilizziamo i nostri “oggetti” quotidiani, come ad esempio un cellulare, un computer o una chiavetta usb; proviamo a pensare per un attimo a come sarebbe la nostra vita oggi senza questi “strumenti”. Questi oggetti assumono nella nostra mente dimensioni esagerate, enormi, e spesso occludono i nostri orizzonti, le nostre personali capacità, come se non potessimo fare più nulla senza di loro.


----------



## Foglia (11 Settembre 2017)

brenin ha detto:


> Per Magritte questi quattro oggetti definiscono il perfetto borghese degli anni ' 50 ( pettine e pennello da barba per curare l'aspetto " esteriore " ).Questo dipinto ci fa riflettere anche sulle nostre attuali abitudini e sul modo in cui utilizziamo i nostri “oggetti” quotidiani, come ad esempio un cellulare, un computer o una chiavetta usb; proviamo a pensare per un attimo a come sarebbe la nostra vita oggi senza questi “strumenti”. Questi oggetti assumono nella nostra mente dimensioni esagerate, enormi, e spesso occludono i nostri orizzonti, le nostre personali capacità, come se non potessimo fare più nulla senza di loro.


E' di magritte? Pensa che credevo fosse de Chirico


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Settembre 2017)

brenin ha detto:


> Per Magritte questi quattro oggetti definiscono il perfetto borghese degli anni ' 50 ( pettine e pennello da barba per curare l'aspetto " esteriore " ).
> 
> Questo dipinto ci fa riflettere anche sulle nostre attuali abitudini e sul modo in cui utilizziamo i nostri “oggetti” quotidiani, come ad esempio un cellulare, un computer o una chiavetta usb; proviamo a pensare per un attimo a come sarebbe la nostra vita oggi senza questi “strumenti”. Questi oggetti assumono nella nostra mente dimensioni esagerate, enormi, e spesso occludono i nostri orizzonti, le nostre personali capacità, come se non potessimo fare più nulla senza di loro.


appunto le abitudini cambiano, questo non vuol dire che non ci si pettina piu' ma che gli oggetti quotidiani predominanti sono cambiati


----------



## Ginevra65 (11 Settembre 2017)

Auguri!


----------



## Brunetta (11 Settembre 2017)

AUGURI!


----------



## perplesso (11 Settembre 2017)

auguri esimio


----------



## brenin (11 Settembre 2017)

[MENTION=6868]Ginevra65[/MENTION] [MENTION=4739]Brunetta[/MENTION] [MENTION=4500]perplesso[/MENTION]

Grazie per gli auguri ! 

Bellissime le torte, ma quella di Brunetta non potrei mai assaggiarla.... a meno che si conservi il centro !


----------



## Brunetta (11 Settembre 2017)

brenin ha detto:


> @_Ginevra65_ @_Brunetta_ @_perplesso_
> 
> Grazie per gli auguri !
> 
> Bellissime le torte, ma quella di Brunetta non potrei mai assaggiarla.... a meno che si conservi il centro !


 Tanto la copertura è bella, ma fa schifo :unhappy::rotfl:


----------

